# Comparing 6 + 9 Archetypes (269, 369 and 469)



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

This post will compare the multiple differences between 269, 369 and 469 tritypes.

The 3 tritypes concerned with having SIX and NINE fixes (269, 369 and 469) display those behavioral and psychological patterns : 

• Fear + Sloth combines into a slightly anxious personality whose constant need for security and certainty is reached by maintaining a social and personal homeostasis. People with this combination often monitor the emotional temperature of any given area in order to keep it from affecting them too much negatively;

• Double attachment stance : the need for observe and watch for potential breaks up with their environment is heightened as for their need to keep good relationships;

• Soft, hesitant and pleasant energy ;

• Can display a bit of a vulnerable side even when unintentional;

• The anxious, scenario-forming SIX mind is tempered by the peaceful NINE;

• Tension between the need to seek truth and consistency of the SIX and the need for solace and harmony of the NINE;

• There's a strong aversion to conflicts regardless of any of the three tritypes here. They try to avoid any contentious subjects or situations in order to stay safe;

• Most likely combination to be part of a group or a trend-follower of some sort (even when not social dominant);


*Differences Between Archetypes :*


*Extraversion & Energy Levels*

• 269s are moderately outgoing and naturally other-oriented. They usually like to be of help and use their energy to enhance the well being of people;

• 369s are more extroverted and like to be recognized for their contribution. They are more chameleon-like in their overall demeanor;

• 469s are one of the most introverted tritypes and consequently are less likely to be assertive than 369s or concerned about helping others like 469s;


*Anxiety Triggers*

• 269s try to hide their nervousness and opt for a more positive, reassuring appearance. Not knowing how to act and being criticized for being to passive, even when being helpful causes them to feel anxious;

• 369s cope with anxiety when shapshiftning into the more desirable and safe man/woman of any given situation. When they fail to accurately identify the best outcome to morph into, that's when anxiety kicks in;

• 469s are the most outwardly anxious of all SIX+NINE combinations. Their nervousness increases when they realize that searching for truth ultimately leads to more questions; 


*Aggressiveness*

• 269s aren't keen on displaying their angry side publicly and instead try to hide this side of their character. They can be passive-aggressive in they feel undervalued, especially when trying to help ungrateful people;

• 369s channel their aggressive side into their work. While they don't like showing their angry face to others, they are a little more straightfoward in showing it and can become argumentative at times;

• 469s also have a lot of problems proprely venting up their frustration proprely and can quickly resolve to passive-aggressiveness when things do go as planned;


*Potential Problems*

• 269s biggest issue is about expressing their concerns and opinions about something. As they don't like to rub people the wrong way, they can be too accepting and allow people to walk over themselves relentlessly. They also can be too passive and don't assert themselves when they should, causing some folk to be angry at them. They need to understand that expressing opinions and being more active aren't something outside of their capacities;

• 369s are so adept at shapeshifting that they often become asleep to their own needs and identity. They also want to be the best people for every situation they encounter, which can be untintentionally obnoxious or annoying for others. They may be seen as opportunistic and fake even though they almost always strive to be accepted. This tritype may need to learn to slow down and learn how to look inside themselves in order to discover their true needs;

• 469s' main problem is their constant self-doubt about their own capacities. As they believe that their internal decisive skills and convictions are inherently lacking, they seek answers outside of themselves in order to feel safe and satisfied. Unfortunately, they often fall short and come up with more questions than answers and doubt themselves even moreso. They should always remember that sometimes the way to find happiness isn't always with finding more problems than there actually are.


*Patterns & Structure*

• 269s are triple people focused and the most helping tritype. This means that this archetype has all the three enneatypes in each center of intelligence that focus on maintaining good contacts with people and try ease out pain and social alienation by keeping a nice persona. They almost always want to be seen as helpful and uncomplicated in order to get personal motivation in being part of others' lives. People who have a dominant self-preservation subtype like to help in practical ways and are the most humble of all variants. They are also the least assertive and openly aggressive too. Social variants are a bit more gregarious and can be a bit more rigid and energetic in regards to the way they help. They need to be seen when giving out their time and energy to people and can be mistyped as a more outgoing and assertive tritype because of that. Finally, sexual variant doesn't mesh well with typical descriptions of this tritype, as they are more emotionally dependant and sensitive to being rejected from their intimate partners.

• 369s are triple adapters and the most shapeshifting tritype of all. This means that this archetype has all the three enneatypes in each center of intelligence that try to merge into was is expected of them to be, and this is often a very instinctive way for this tritype to become readily accepted from their peers. A self-preservation 369 will be less openly merging with its environment but can deliver strong work ethics without being to adamant about taking up the spotlight. A very down-to-earth subtype that is more discreet and humble than the other two variants.The sexual 369 is a bit more fluid and attentive to the needs of others, especially the few special ones. They are also a bit more emotional and may show a bit more of their vulnerable side than the other two subtypes. The social 369 is the classical description of the tritype. Very engaged and quick to act, they like to strive for recognition while looking at outside authority in order to get the best outcome.

• 469s are triple doubting and the most indecisive tritype. This means that this archetype has all the three enneatypes in each center of intelligence that try to seek the truth in any given subject in order to uncover what all this is truly about. They may succomb to the neverending quest to find the ultimate truth for every thing but fails to actually land on an answer. Dominant self-preservation of this tritype are very shy and unassertive by nature. They usually keep their doubts to themselves or to close friends and keep their inner monologue from disrupting their environment. If core SIX, they are most likely phobic. Sexual 469s are more daring and openly questioning. They can be really upset if a question remains unanswered and if people don't give out the same amount of intensity and effort into their findings. Again, if core SIX, they might be phobic, but is usually a bit more counterphobic. Social 469s are very aware of their inability to answer their numerous questions and may resort to groups, faiths or philosophy in order to quell their anxiety. If core SIX, they are balanced between phobic and counterphobic.


*Possible Mistypes*

• Sexual and/or counterphobic SIXES with a 469 or 269 tritype may look more THREEish as they may be more action-oriented than the other two variants;

• Some sexual THREES are a bit more shy and emotional than the other two subtypes, especially with a SIX+NINE fix and/or having a FOUR wing. They can look like a TWO or a FOUR;

• Sexual NINES are sometimes considered the least assertive of the NINES and can be more connected to their emotional side. They can look like a 469 when they have a SIX fix;

• Social SIXES with a NINE fix a very much connected to their THREE lines. The same goes for Social NINES with a SIX fix. They can look very outgoing and productive for their respective enneatypes and thus be mistyped for a 369 tritype;

• Self-Preservation SIXES are usually more connected to their NINE line at first, so if they also have a NINE fix, they may not look like much of a 369 tritype and can look more like a 269.


*MBTI*

• 269s most common MBTI types are : ISFJ (926), ISTJ (962), ESFJ (269) and sometimes ISFP (926) and INFP (926); it's rare to find extroverted Myers Briggs types with this tritype (other than ESFJ) and extremely rare to find NT types.

• 369s most common MBTI types are : ESFP (369), ENFJ (369), ISTP (639), ESFJ (369), ENTP (639), ENFP (639) and sometimes ESTJ (369); while there is a preference for extroverted types, this tritype can almost be found anywhere, except for xNTJs.

• 469s most common MBTI types are : ISFP (946), INFP (469), ISFJ (964) and sometimes INFJ (649); it is quite rare to find extroverted types with this tritype. Maybe ENFPs or ESFJ could fit the bill.


*Miscellaneous Differences*

• 469s are naturally more aloof and moody than 269s and 369s;

• 269s are helping mostly because they like filling that role; 369s need to be a bit recognized a least for their work;

• 269s are humble by nature; 369s can look humble depending on the situation but they hide their vanity in doing so;

• 469s will doubt themselves in almost any new task they encounter, while 369s are busy shapeshifting into the desired profile;

• 269s fit more easily in the helper role while 469s are more apt in a vulnerable role;

• 269s and 369s deny their own needs and emotional nature respectively while 469s are more attentive to their emotional states;

• 369s are natural doers while 269s and 469s are better listeners;

• 369s usually appear more impersonal and up to the task than 469s who are more caught up in their emotional turmoil;

• 269s are passive because they don't want to alienate themselves from the love of others while 469s are passive because they are thinking too much of the signification of the event.


----------



## Magic Qwan (Oct 9, 2013)

There are a few typos on here, but overall, this is a very helpful guide.

As a core self-preservation 6w5 with a 9-fix, deciding whether I have a 2-fix or a 4-fix was kind of hard for me. I desire to be of service to people in part because I want the same in return, but I'm often accused of laziness and being overly passive, when really, I just don't want to cause conflict by doing something that makes the situation worse. I feel inferior to people and less able to help in a meaningful way because I have a disability, but my desire to help is strong, other people just don't acknowledge the help I give them.


----------

